# Msaddle's Ramblings



## msaddle (Dec 13, 2007)

So I just joined today and thought I'd start out here. It seemed like a good place to expand on my introduction and get out the thoughts circling my mind lately.

I'm only 19 and in college working on a major in criminal justice and psychology. I like my CRJ class, but am iffy about this PSH thing... there's just so much information to learn! But.. alas it intrigues me so I plan to push onwards. 

I was planning on minoring in Equestrian studies and doing PSH as a way to get into equine therapy. But did not because the school was too expensive. I'd love to start a program where troubled teens can work at my stable and build bonds with horses that could hopefully turn their lives around.

Horses teach love, hard work, and responsibility. 

I love to teach and have had the chance to give lessons to friends, family and at a summer camp for girls age 6-16. I really liked making the lesson plans and giving instruction. 

But I'm so frustrated right now to be honest. I think of entering the horse industry as becoming a starving artist, never hoping to make enough money to live off of. At this cross roads in my life I want to think ahead and make the best choice for my future... but how would a future be good without horses?

They are truly my passion and I know I'd be happy working with them but I fear the unknown future. I feel it is hard to get hired and since I am so young it is hard to find someone who will take me under their wing. I'm organized and mature for my age, always have been but one look at the fact that I'm under 21 and I expect doors slammed in my face.

I want to get certified and train some more, hopefully get so qualifications under my belt. 

Argh... that's all for tonight. If anyone would like to post some advice for someone starting out like me on my thread feel free. I need all the help I can get.

Sleepless M.


----------



## KIIM (Dec 12, 2007)

hi i'm new here to
what you want to do sounds really good 
hope it all goes well


----------



## msaddle (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks. It's nice to meet so many good people who love horses. Definitely gives me hope for the future.


----------

